# Strongarm Products



## paint it black

Great looking products.
I will probably hit you up for tiller extension and grab bar for my next project.

But I might need one of the canvas hatch covers for my console on my current project. 

I'm in Hialeah so I'm not far at all. 

I'm also looking for a casting platform.

This'll probably be moved to the Shill Zone.


----------



## mark_gardner

cool  congrats and good luck on your endeavor


----------



## tguasjr

I can honestly say that I love my new tiller extension from strong-arm products. I love the kill switch on the end of the tiller. Bob truly makes a quality product.


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## iMacattack

Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Lil_Tate

This tiller extension is a thing of beauty. The entire piece (handle and collar) looks as if it was milled from one piece of aluminum. I can tell you that the workmanship on it is top notch. The cut off switch is simply awesome. I cannot wait to try it out on the water. It is clear that there is a definite market for these, and quite honestly, the StrongArm products is the best solution I have seen thus far. 
Pictures and full performance review to follow. 
If you are looking for a tiller extension... look no further. 
Bob, many thanks.
______________


----------



## HighSide25

X2, minus the "waiting to try it" part

good product, good service


----------



## mark_gardner

how exactly does the kill switch on the tiller ext. work? and can you easily remove the extension if you want to operate the motor normally?


----------



## HighSide25

> how exactly does the kill switch on the tiller ext. work? and can you easily remove the extension if you want to operate the motor normally?


i wouldnt try to take it off/on on the water. the boat ramp maybe, but not on the water. the kill switch is just like the one on the end of your merc, push the button it dies. except strongarms have a grip that hides the button but is super sensitive. you simply disconnect the stock one near the electric area on your motor, and plug his in. plug n play
EDIT: these are very general directions on how it works


----------



## bamaflyfish

Anyone have pictures with more details on tiller ext.?


----------



## iMacattack

We will have a review of this and other tiller extensions in a couple weeks.


----------



## tguasjr

Here are some pic's
ANODIZED








BLACK


----------



## dacuban1

Got mine and can honestly say that its bad ass. Make sure you get it with the shut off switch on it. to good to be true!


----------

